# R100 Palmer Ma.



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Greetings...just popping in to give a short report on the R100 in Palmer Massachusetts at the Nenameseck Bow Club. The lines were short.. the registration was smooth....and the course was excellent !!! Be sure to get to a Rinehart 100 shoot if at all possible. Mike with Rinehart was on hand and very helpful. The club puts out some great eats and they even have a great watering hole setup halfway through. This was a top notch experience...well gettin to bed for some much needed sleep. Heading back out to shoot the North American half tomorrow.[*


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

It was quick yesterday and the african side wasn't too bad. I finished in a few hours and had plenty of time to go to the PSE booth and talk to Jon and meet everyone. Did you guys get rained on this morning? It was raining preety hard by me.


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*R100*

Shot the African today and yes we were on the coarse at 7am and got poured on for at least an hour and half. I finished with a 475 and a 398 on the north american side. Was my first R100 and it was great. Marc and the crew did a great job at the club. My bow got wet today and my peep slid taking me a while to get it figured out. Oh well we had a great time thanks to all........


----------



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

What a great shoot the folks at Nenamesec put on! Lots of hard work these club members had to do! They were awesome hosts. Shot the African yesterday and it was very smooth. Today started with a little rain for the North American course, but it soon ended and overcast skies prevailed then we had some Sun for the "Jug shoot" and Iron buck. The North American was set up so sweet! Lots of thought put into this one. Met some great people had a lot of laughs and our group shot killer!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*I had an absolute blast !!!*

Just like to say to all of the new shooters I met...Hey,,,great shooting and it can only get better from here !!! I had a much better day today,,,the North American side was definitely much easier ...having more large targets...Darn Skunks...and I sure do hate those pesky little mini Grizzlies...lol......I would also like to congratulate two new and upcoming shooters...Great shooting Brandon....and Tanner !!! Was a pleasure to see you two shoot and t get to shoot with Brandon...Jim...Tammy...and Deb and Scott...was a great time...I was very impressed with the shoot.


Great club and a great shoot as well.

Thanks again Mike from Rinehart.
Thanks To PSE Archery
Thanks to Jon Brown PSE
Thanks to Deadcenter Archery
Thanks to Scott's Strings


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Big guy...Thought I'd throw in a pic of you and Quick_Draw at your finest. 



I had a great time this weekend. Thanks for the laughs, and the help! Can't wait for the NH shoot!


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

V.A.S.A. Heres a pic of the gang


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nice pic....*

Thats a cool pic...I am glad you guys took some great pics..Post more if ya like once you sort them out buddy !!! Had a blast. You and Deb are a tripp.....Thanks for the friendship...it is appreciated.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hey look at those Flamingo Jockeys....*



Sawed_Off said:


> Hey Big guy...Thought I'd throw in a pic of you and Quick_Draw at your finest.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time this weekend. Thanks for the laughs, and the help! Can't wait for the NH shoot!


That looks like a couple of Flamingo Jockeys......lol.....The funniest part of that whole pair of targets...was when you hit them with an arrow.....LOL....They wobbled and bobbled like OL' J Holmes in a tornado.... !!

Deb...we too look forward to the NH IBO Shoot !!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

We the Pennsylvania crew had a blast. Took 2nd it was a awesome shoot my 9 year old took 3rd in youth.. I tell ya that club was nice very polite people did anything they could for ya just a pleasent experence all around. I would love to go to it next year.. hopefully will nice shooting next to ya VASA ..


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

V.A.S.A. what are you pointing at one of my bad shots.


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

pair of frogs


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

V.A.S.A. waiting for his turn


----------



## bowhuntr4life20 (Jun 14, 2009)

*R100*

A fun Filled weekwend of great targets and good shooting


----------



## bowhuntr4life20 (Jun 14, 2009)

*R100*

It was great to stay late and talk with you sunday Lee cool to put all seriouseness aside and talk as old friends I Apreciate the advise that you gave to Rob and I. Look forward to talking to you soon Ryan


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well I know I had a good time at my first R-100. It seemed well run to me. I remember seeing that PSE shirt 
And in the pic in post #7, if that lad on the right is holding a Martin, I think I was sitting next to them at the raffle Sunday. My score was nothing to brag about, but I did hit the apple. Mine's the Maxima


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

It was a great shoot. Too bad I didn't read the back of the card that said you had to be done at 2:15 on sunday. We only finshed 25 targets on sunday.
I shot a 750 for 75 targets, wish I could have finished


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

Great shoot! We shot only the african side. Shot pretty well.


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

quick draw said:


> V.A.S.A. what are you pointing at one of my bad shots.



Nah, I think he's pointing to one of the, all too rare, good shot's that I made that day...LOL!


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

Martin staff shooter and PSE staff shooter.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*What a pleasure !!*



Bowjoe1972 said:


> We the Pennsylvania crew had a blast. Took 2nd it was a awesome shoot my 9 year old took 3rd in youth.. I tell ya that club was nice very polite people did anything they could for ya just a pleasent experence all around. I would love to go to it next year.. hopefully will nice shooting next to ya VASA ..


Joe and Crew...that pretty wife the CADDY..lol and the kids too...I look forward to seeing you guys again soon....and Joe...we get the wife for caddy
at the next shoot...lol


take care my friend.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Man I had to go too....*



quick draw said:


> V.A.S.A. waiting for his turn


That darn bear never did get off that honeypot....lol....so i used the backseat of your car there Quickdraw...lol....oh and I used that bowtech hat for T.P....lol....Hope ya didnt mind...lol:dancing::lol3:


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thats a great picture....*



quick draw said:


> Martin staff shooter and PSE staff shooter.


You know the best part of it all....Brandon is a fine young archer.....and he shot the numbered stakes too even though he is a youth......and man did he put them in there....It was my pleasure to have shot with such a great sport. look forward to shooting with them again.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Yeah I was pointing to Scotts out...*



Sawed_Off said:


> Nah, I think he's pointing to one of the, all too rare, good shot's that I made that day...LOL!


I didnt point to the Good ones...They spoke for themselves...And that target in fact is only one of the few doubles that I managed to pull dual twelves on...that african half was tough.

Whew.

And sawed off.....you made alot of great shots all weekend....remember...you are only in the hunter class...and to have shot from the numbered stakes meant everyone was a pro this weekend and congratulations to everyone that made it through the entire 100...!!! See ya all next time.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*the pleasure was all mine !!!*



bowhuntr4life20 said:


> It was great to stay late and talk with you sunday Lee cool to put all seriouseness aside and talk as old friends I Apreciate the advise that you gave to Rob and I. Look forward to talking to you soon Ryan




I am glad to have been able to pull yours and robs ears for a little while after the shoot....That is what this sport is all about. Thanks for the friendship and the great laughs Ryan.



Talk to you soon pal.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nice shooting !!*



red44 said:


> Well I know I had a good time at my first R-100. It seemed well run to me. I remember seeing that PSE shirt
> And in the pic in post #7, if that lad on the right is holding a Martin, I think I was sitting next to them at the raffle Sunday. My score was nothing to brag about, but I did hit the apple. Mine's the Maxima


Those are some great arrows !! I have to thank Chad from PSE for the apple shot !!! I managed to pull out a dead center apple...!! That was the in my opinion the most fun and thrilling shot of them all.


Get used to seeing this PSE shirt alot...I love to shoot and try to get to as many shoots as possible...and hey be sure to stop by the PSE tent to say hello to our Rep JB....or me or any of the other staff shooters...and hey...it doesnt matter the make of bow you shoot,...if you need help...we are more than willing to fix something or set you up. Glad to have some feedback from you as well....great shooting and take care.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*I waited for the rain to quit...LOL*



x-force hunter said:


> It was quick yesterday and the african side wasn't too bad. I finished in a few hours and had plenty of time to go to the PSE booth and talk to Jon and meet everyone. Did you guys get rained on this morning? It was raining preety hard by me.


Good to have seen you...I wa going to get out at 7 am...but it was raining and I didnt get time to have BMW install wipers on my lense....lol YET...lol...Just kiddin..but i waited till 8 am and the rain was out...we made it through by 1 pm....seemed like forever. But nonetheless we made it.


take care.


----------



## n0ckchaser (Aug 29, 2008)

*Pse*

Seemed to be a lot of PSE staff there. The TAC 15 crossbow was sweet. As usuall the PSE rep (JB) was a great guy. He said he will have the Omen at Middleboro next weekend.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'll be at Middleboro too. I was looking the BMXL over pretty good.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks for the reply !!!*



n0ckchaser said:


> Seemed to be a lot of PSE staff there. The TAC 15 crossbow was sweet. As usuall the PSE rep (JB) was a great guy. He said he will have the Omen at Middleboro next weekend.


You know..Jb is a fantastic Rep and I am proud to be one of his staff shooters....

I cant emphasize enough as to what a great company and great equipment we have access to.

The Tac-15 is definitely one awesome rig !! Wow...and man it goes together fast too.....If I ever need a crossbow......that will be my choice !!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jb can get you one quick too !!*



red44 said:


> I'll be at Middleboro too. I was looking the BMXL over pretty good.


Just be sure to see JB....He can make the arrangements to get any model you are interested in to a shop near you.


I might make the IBO shoot next weekend...depends on our shoot schedule.


Good luck to all who do make it !


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*Scores*

Whats up with the scores they have posted on the Rinehart site. I know I had a 498 on the North American and a 475 on the African. Lee I know you had a 506 I think on the African why don't our names show up??? Nice pictures guys. We shot with Brandon and his Dad for a little bit on Saturday night at the Practice butts......Good Job to all......


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*The scores....*



Leon Garfield said:


> Whats up with the scores they have posted on the Rinehart site. I know I had a 498 on the North American and a 475 on the African. Lee I know you had a 506 I think on the African why don't our names show up??? Nice pictures guys. We shot with Brandon and his Dad for a little bit on Saturday night at the Practice butts......Good Job to all......


I hadnt seen that the new scores from this year have made it to the Rinehart site yet....there were 3 previous years of scores there as of noon today.


I shot a 501 18X on the african side and a 540 23 x on the North American half.


I am sure they will get it up there soon.


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

Leon Garfield said:


> Whats up with the scores they have posted on the Rinehart site. I know I had a 498 on the North American and a 475 on the African. Lee I know you had a 506 I think on the African why don't our names show up??? Nice pictures guys. We shot with Brandon and his Dad for a little bit on Saturday night at the Practice butts......Good Job to all......


Yeah, I noticed that too. Probably some computer glitch or "user" error. :noidea:


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

I couldn't beleave the groups Brandon was shooting at 65 yards:jaw: You could had coverd them with a small coffee can lid.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Brandon is awesome !!!*

I will be looking forward to shooting with Brandon and Jim and Crew more....I think that we will plan it out to shoot the NH IBO on Saturday..then shoot back over and hit the Trophy shoot for Sunday. Or we could could even drop down to Lunenburg Ma and shoot the Nfaa Sectionals.



I will get the plan and then we can all figure out what will work the best for us all as a group.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*The Tri Sate shoot is in Cheshire Ma.*

The trophy shoot...Cheshire ma. We can all shoot that this Sunday June 21


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

Clifton Park is having a shoot too.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*It is great all the pics...*

I love the pics and the replies....Great thread....no negativity...all positive...and a friendly atmosphere !!!


Keep em coming !


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

more pics


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Excellent pics !!*

Those are some great pics scott !!!


Nice !!


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

I had the pleasure once again to shoot with Tanner and his grandfather, I first met them in Vermont at the R-100. Just by chance on sunday I hooked up with them again all I can say we who shoot the open class had better be looking back for Tanner he can shoot very well, He kicked my but on the African course If you read this Tanner thank you and grandpa! for a great shoot.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Tanner....*

Yes young Tanner is quite the calm...steady and consistent archer..He is very polite and his Grandfather is a great guy. I got the chance to chit chat with them on Sunday afternoon.

Great kid and a nice Grandpa !!


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

lakertaker40 said:


> I had the pleasure once again to shoot with Tanner and his grandfather, I first met them in Vermont at the R-100. Just by chance on sunday I hooked up with them again all I can say we who shoot the open class had better be looking back for Tanner he can shoot very well, He kicked my but on the African course If you read this Tanner thank you and grandpa! for a great shoot.


 We made some freinds at the R100 last year and ran into them at the R 100 this year and shot with them. Small World thanks for shooting with us Jim, Tammy and Brandon. Deb , Lee and I are still talkin about it. Can't wait to see you all in NH.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

It sounds like everyone had a great time. I talked with Marc Monday. He said he wants to have it back there next year. If he hasn't seen this thread I will let him know. I am sure he and the others who worked very hard will appreciate all the complements. I helped set up the African side and shot that one on Saturday with my wife and daughter. Unfortunately my wife hurt her back later that day and was unable to shoot Sunday and I stayed home with her. How was the North American side? Never got to see it. Anything anyone would want to see next year, I can pass on the word. It was nice having the shoot 15min. from the house. Saved me a little money, but I kinda like traveling alittle to shoot. What about the rest of you, travel or locally?


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

RAYHUNTS said:


> It sounds like everyone had a great time. I talked with Marc Monday. He said he wants to have it back there next year. If he hasn't seen this thread I will let him know. I am sure he and the others who worked very hard will appreciate all the complements. I helped set up the African side and shot that one on Saturday with my wife and daughter. Unfortunately my wife hurt her back later that day and was unable to shoot Sunday and I stayed home with her. How was the North American side? Never got to see it. Anything anyone would want to see next year, I can pass on the word. It was nice having the shoot 15min. from the house. Saved me a little money, but I kinda like traveling alittle to shoot. What about the rest of you, travel or locally?


1st I would like to thank every buddy for setting up a great course. We had a very good time. The North American side was pretty cool lots of long shots and the landscape really added to the challenge. I think the wife and I would make the road trip again. It was a fun time we also got in some camping. We came down from just above Albany, NY.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Was a great shoot,,,,*

The North Ameriacn side was definitely my favorite...as far as target size...the African side was cool with the huge targets....And hey....where the heck was the Alien....I really wanted to shoot :archer: that ...LOL
:lol3:


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

I was told that the Alien broke on the way out on setup. Hope to see you guys and gals next year were ever its held on the N.E coast.:darkbeer:


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I was told the same thing about the alien. It broke at the previous shoot where ever it was. I would have like to have shot it again.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

If the R100 is at Nenameseck again next year, you can count on those guys to set up another great course.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*A few still images from our video footage....*

Some still images from our video footage at the R100


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*and a few more*

a few more....


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*what all the talk is about....*

this is the VASA archery day camp info too..


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*where did everybody go ??*

was hoping to come back today and see some more great posts.....keep them coming and definitely keep the pics flowin...we love to see everyones pics.


Thanks and have a safe and happy fathers day.


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's a cutie



















That guy with the blue vanes made a good shot:nyah:










Just kidden thanks for all the help Lee (V.A.S.A.)


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lol*

Nice...lol


----------

